

Responsive web design hands on seminar with jsFiddles - doxaras
http://niobiumlabs.com/hands-on-seminar-on-responsive-web-design/

======
kwnccc
Your seminar was outstanding! I hope you organize more presentations on
this... Is there available any link from your presentation?

